# Model 3 Owners Manual, proposed amendment 2018.01.07.1722



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

All suggested changes in red.

Suggested amendment one, right column, page 47:










Suggested amendment two, left column, page 107:










Constructive discussion is very welcome.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think this is great!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think this is great!


I really hope Tesla becomes a little more "honest" on the battery care section. Why hide the inevitable truth, once 500,000 of these cars are on the road.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Suggested amendment two, left column, page 107:


Some anecdotal evidence to back up my notional battery discharge rates (or, available percent remaining, if you prefer) in cold weather.

This link is interesting in that the current software doesn't recognize if one is plugged into a supercharger. If your battery % remaining is below 20%, the battery heater will not come on:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F7qlznh%252F

Here is an example being parked at Pearson Airport (Toronto) and a loss (apparent or otherwise) of 177 kms over ten days (about 3% a day):

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/pearson-airport-10day-cold-soak.105424/


----------



## PiperPaul (Oct 31, 2018)

Mike said:


> All suggested changes in red.
> 
> Suggested amendment one, right column, page 47:
> 
> ...


Good stuff. 
I'm not aware of "energy savings mode" and can't find it in the current Owner's Manual. What is that?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

PiperPaul said:


> Good stuff.
> I'm not aware of "energy savings mode" and can't find it in the current Owner's Manual. What is that?


Thanks for reviving this old post.

From my observations with the actual car (so far) this winter, I stand behind my recommended changes to the owners manual as per attachment 4891 (regarding "real world" expected vampire drain rates in colder temperatures).

IIRC, "Energy Savings" mode was mentioned in an early version of the owners manual but has since been deleted.


----------

